# Wayward Pines



## The Bluestocking (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone else watching this series which seems like a cross between Twin Peaks and The X-Files.

It's halfway through the 10 episodes now and I'm pretty hooked.

Matt Dillon is back on form and so is M. Night Shyamalan who hasn't put out anything good since his first three movies.


----------



## willwallace (Jun 19, 2015)

I've been watching and enjoying the show so far.  It seems to have a lot of different elements that are starting to come together, finally. Good description,  Twin Peaks meets X-Files


----------



## alchemist (Jun 19, 2015)

Enjoying it here also. Despite the "explanation", many things still don't make sense, so I'm expecting more revelations.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Jun 19, 2015)

Hey,there's a thread called Unruly Trees


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jun 20, 2015)

I like it. It's got some real vibes of The Village coming through, which I still like the best out of all M. Night Shyamalan's works.


----------



## ratsy (Jun 20, 2015)

I read the first book on a plane ride this year, and really liked it. They moved away from it quite a bit for the show, and I think that because I read it, I didn't think it was as good as it could have been. I think that the show is actually covering all three books in the 10 episodes which is good because most things spread it so thin (Under the Dome) I do like Matt Dillon but find some of the acting by others a little poorly done. It's hard when I've been feasting on Mad Men and Breaking Bad to go to a Fox show and expect the same level of quality.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 21, 2015)

willwallace said:


> I've been watching and enjoying the show so far.  It seems to have a lot of different elements that are starting to come together, finally. Good description,  Twin Peaks meets X-Files




The Prisoner too.


----------



## willwallace (Jun 21, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> The Prisoner too.


Oh man,  The Prisoner is one of my all time favorite shows. Patrick McGoohan was excellent, I loved that show when I was a kid and still do today.


----------



## Warren_Paul (Jul 24, 2015)

Watched the season finale today. Not entirely sure how to feel about it afterwards. Far too rushed, characters jumping to conclusions and making decisions that are completely implausible based on what was happening, purely for the sake of wrapping up the entire story in only 10 episodes. It really needed to be a 20 episode show and make the plot more developed and believable.



Spoiler



We pretty much have a complete reset of any plot development, things almost literally back to where they started. Not really an adequate ending for a show that is only supposed to have one season. Although it does have that classic doomed sort of ending that many horror movies feature, like nothing they do will ever change their inevitable fate. If making that kind of statement is what they were after then I guess they achieved it.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jul 29, 2015)

Just finished the season fiinale.

They should have given it 13 episodes if they wanted to make it a mini series (13 is probably the maximum number of episodes for a mini series).

The twist at the end is pure M. Night Shyamalan though.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah, I agree. Far too rushed. Pity, it could have been ...


----------



## Gnrevolution (Jul 30, 2015)

The Bluestocking said:


> The twist at the end is pure M. Night Shyamalan though.



Not sure I'd call it a twist, as usual it seemed to be just tacked on at the end for no particular reason.  There was no revelation or smart thinking about it, it just happened...


----------



## Droflet (Jul 30, 2015)

Gnrevolution said:


> Not sure I'd call it a twist, as usual it seemed to be just tacked on at the end for no particular reason.  There was no revelation or smart thinking about it, it just happened...



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## ratsy (Aug 11, 2015)

I watched the finale. I wouldn't say that it was pure Shymalan since it was written by Blake Crouch, and although I haven't read books 2-3 Im sure it was his ending. It was okay...the series was full of plot holes, bad acting, and everything in between, but I was mostly entertained I suppose so what more can I ask for?  Once again it proves that Books are far superior to television though!


----------



## galanx (Jan 21, 2016)

Gnrevolution said:


> Not sure I'd call it a twist, as usual it seemed to be just tacked on at the end for no particular reason.  There was no revelation or smart thinking about it, it just happened...



Apparently they were hoping to get it renewed for another season but didn't have the budget for an Aberration/survivors clash, (likeTWD S2) so just tacked the ending on so they could use the same sets- but they didn't get the call anyway.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 21, 2016)

Yep, that's what the ending felt like to me. Tacked on.


----------



## REBerg (May 21, 2016)

Season 2 launches Wednesday, May 25


----------



## Droflet (May 21, 2016)

Oh, that night? I'm washing my hair.


----------

